# 1983 Raleigh R2500 BMX



## ZZ3Malibu (Feb 15, 2013)

Not a BMX guy but a friend was getting rid of this so i bought it for 30.00 dollars. Anyone know what it might be worth cleaned up and ready to ride?


----------



## mtnjak (Jan 3, 2016)

I know this is an older post now but I am looking for the frame and fork from this exact bike model.  This is a 1984 Raleigh R2500.  My R2500 was stolen in the late 80s.  I'm in the process of acquiring parts for this bike for a rebuild.  I would be interested in buying this frame and fork if still available.


----------

